# Navagation lights



## Maxamillion (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey so I'm looking to put a stern white pole light and a bow red and green short pole light so I can fish at night. What I'm wondering is, when the wires for both lights are ran to the battery and connected when I push the light rod into the socket will that turn the light on? So pretty much when you stick the light in it turns on and when you pull it out it shuts the light off? Or do you need a switch or some sort? Need some help, thanks!


----------



## kofkorn (Apr 29, 2014)

It would work that way. I'm not sure if you plan on doing the same thing to the front lights as well, but there shouldn't be a big issue. Make sure your power feed has a properly sized fuse (5A should do the trick) close to the battery to prevent any issues.

The only potential problem I can think of is that the over the long term the connection pins may tend to corrode faster due to electrolysis if any water collects inside the plug connection.

Good luck.


----------



## Maxamillion (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok so sticking the light in the base turn the light on, I don't have to add a switch or anything?


----------



## overboard (Apr 29, 2014)

When I install bow and stern lights I always install a switch for them. Not that hard to install. 
It should work the way you are describing. You could also just connect the wires for the lights to the battery when you want to use them, and disconnect the wires when not in use.


----------



## jethro (May 9, 2014)

For less than $20 at Bass Pro you can get a whole switch panel with like 8 switches all with fuses. I would go that way.


----------



## huntinfool (May 9, 2014)

It will work, but I wouldn't do it. The constant power to that terminal will cause it to corrode rapidly. After a few months it will have took much corrosion to work. A switch will work best. Unless you unhook the battery every time. .


----------



## PSG-1 (May 10, 2014)

+1 to what huntinfool said. Especially around saltwater. Constant power to the terminals inside that socket will lead to corrosion.


----------

